# Spring soaps



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

What are you all soaping for spring? Cool citrus BAsil? Global Gardens? Jasmine? etc?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I love to soap jasmine orange but I soap it all year long. I will be watching the replys to this topic with great interest. Thanks for the topic Dorit! :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I will be adding several new soaps including Berry Picnic from Tamera. I soaped some of it and last night everyone loved it! New for the spring is her Raspberry Patchouli (In the mood), and two I have mixed, one for my Little Pink Dress which will have the wilton cake mat as decoration, new Mellow Yellow and Starry Night. I have reworked a few of my soaps, new swirl techniques so they look different from the other swirls. Let them Eat Cake is new and since I didn't get Target like I had hoped, I am moving it back to the original idea to make it eaiser to ship, curls are nearly impossible to ship intact. I discontinued two scents, and a third is being reworked into another soap.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Have you heard of Birthday Cake?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay Vicki or Tamera, what is Raspberry Patchouli? Can I mix my raspberry vanilla with patchouli passion to get it? 

I always do a lot of citrusy scents all year. This spring I am doing Tamera's Mission Fig and Nautica and want to do a cucumber something and more floral types which have been doing well for me.

A soap I made last spring that did surprisingly well (meaning people came back to buy again when they ran out) was Honey Comb and Citrus, which is a blend of equal parts of Candle Science Honey Comb and OMH, and 5x orange. (my recipe says 2oz Honey comb, 2oz OMH, and 1.5 oz 5x orange, plus 2 tbls honey). 

Another one that did well in a salt soap for me was Citrus and Basil. I can't remember where that one came from but I'm on the lookout for it again. (I was gifted a collection of half full bottles of scent to experiment with.) 

Tamera's Apple Berry Picnic with added pureed apples did very well for me. A true classic. 

Oh, and Raspberry Lemonade! I used equal parts (somewhat) of Tamera's Black Raspberry Vanilla and Litsea this time. Last time I made it I used Lemon essential oil. The Litsea smells just as nice and is stronger and sticks like glue in soap. Plus, it's cheaper


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

wow, what a lot of great info. This selling season I did well with: Basil EO with Lime EO. I used it in a rebatch that I tinted with green mica. Spearmint with some Lavendin Grosso did well. Lemongrass was a good seller too. The only surprise was Dragons Blood which did not do so well. Lavender, hands down was the best in soap, lotion and linen spray. reading Alex's book (which is worth every penny) I am going to play around with Jasmine for Spring. Dorit


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I forgot to add that I made 90 bars of Cran Marmalade and sold 5 bars. I also made the same of Apple Jack and Peel and sold less. Im not sure if I can even rebatch those. :-( Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Planning to soap Nautica and Mission Fig that I will be getting from Tamera. Trying out more clays in some of my soaps. Discontinuing a couple I made I don't like. A couple I plan to remake with some changes. Also have a couple of scent mixes I plan to make.

Question: Can you cut up a soap and use it in another batch as imbeds without the fragrance coming through?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Dorit, I can't believe you didn't sell out on cranberry marmalade. My customers wanted it and I didn't have it! You can take both of the scents and chop them up to embedd in OMH batches, or orange batches, etc. Yummy! I have a lot of leftover christmas/fall type soaps. I'll wait awhile and see if they sell but if not I will put them in my odds and ends bags, make laundry soap out of them, or felt them. I also cut up a lot of soaps into six pieces, wrap and put in "milk buckets" that I sell for samplers (with 6 different varieties). People are buying them for gifts and as long as the scents are strong, they are not too picky about what is in them. I put the whole bucket down into a celophane bag and tie with raffia. 

My odds and ends bags contain 17 ounces of soaps, wrapped or not, whole bars, ugly bars, ends, peices, etc. for $10. I sell a lot of those and they help me keep my soap drawers and boxes cleaned out...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Anita....where did you find the milk buckets? Sounds cute.

I sell Apple Jack year round. Cranberry Marm. sold well here. I've got maybe 20 left out of 200 that I will set aside until market season starts (May). Scent is plenty strong and will last. I'll probably rename it.

I just got 20 new to me FOs to test including some spring florals. I have a few stores that want something new each season and just about anything I come up with they sell. Just finished up Valentine's soaps and moving on to spring.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Dorit,
I am doing Spring Fragrances now. The Mission Fig fo sold well and having real good reviews about it. I am planning on offering Apple Berry Picnic (back by popular demand), Cherry Almond & Cool Citrus Basil for the Jan. pre-sell. Cool Citrus Basil is a great seller for me and the Cherry Almond is year round, it seems to be a comfort fragrance.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I like lilac for a spring scent and orchid is very nice in the spring.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I love the milk bucket, may I copy that? Tamara and I have had many many talks about how we each sell different scents even when we carry the same ones. I have to think that we sell the ones we like, what do you think?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

What are milk buckets? I saw some tin paint buckets in Home Depot, is that what you use?


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Dorit. try the feed store. That is where I get my buckets.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Mine came from Oriental Trading. I did darker colors for fall/winter. In spring I used light greens, yellow, pink, etc. They each hold six little bars of soap which is equal to one whole bar of soap and cost about just about a dollar each with shipping. I sell them for $10.00.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Brilliant!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

And it was me, calling Tamara's scent by the wrong name, it is Patchouli Passion, not Raspberry Patchouli, it is one of the scents I make it into 

Anita, would you mind sending me a sniffy of your honeycomb scent? Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Sure Vicki. Do you want a soap sliver of the blend or or a sniffy out of the bottle? I'm already sniffing patchouli passion and BRV together...LOL


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

FYI: Moonworks (formerly FLickers) sells Raspberry Patchouli.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you Anita, but a little bird told me I had already smelled the CS Honeycomb before! Thank you though. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

That Honeycomb chokes me out of the bottle, but it's nice for blending, and super strong.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Not sure what you're looking for but AH's Honey Bee is really good, reminds me of Lillians's.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I know that Tamara is testing out some honey fragrances, with as much testing as she does before she puts it up for sale , it shouldbe good. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Na, Honey Bee pales in comparison


----------

